
The Wake-Up Call - harscoat
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-wake-up-call-2010-12
======
willheim
I know far too many families that have broken up because of "Daddy who is
boring". When your kid says that you know that your wife has been thinking
that for even longer. This isn't just those in the start-up space. Microsoft,
in their WP7 "Really" ad/social commentary already summed this up perfectly.

------
TheSOB88
It's interesting how kids are so honest about their feelings. He didn't learn
this from his wife, and if you think about it it's highly likely it's
affecting their relationship as well. People should be more open with their
feelings.

